# My Biggest Red



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My cousin just got this new digatel camera, so I decided to post a pic of my biggest red which is 8.5 inches now. This is my first time posting a pic, so I really hope it comes out nice.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

excellent..how old


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice..now how bout a face shot


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> excellent..how old
> [snapback]1098058[/snapback]​


Thanks man,almost 2 years old.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice red man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great fish arb finially we get to see your reds,take some more pics, this guy threats his piranhas like his own kids.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

nice coloration


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice red collor for being 8 inches.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I could only hope my rbps look that colorful when they get that big. Thats one big bangin red. nice job


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Great!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that's a beauty bro!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for the nice comments guys.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very good and heathy looking redbelly, my compliments









The colors on that guy are amazing


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish


----------

